# Fisher minute mount 1 problem



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

When I unplug the plow from the truck the regular driving lights both work but when I put on the high beams only one side works the other side is barley lit. When I go to the 4 port isolation module I swap 3 and 4 back a forth and either the right light stays bright of the left light stays bright but never both. Also when the plow is plugged in it stays on high beams all the time. Here is a few links to pictures of what I mean.

http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/3146/plow047.jpg

http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/1627/plow048.jpg

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7800/plow049.jpg

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/848/plow050.jpg

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/6605/plow051.jpg

Thanks,


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

is this a new install?


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Repoman207*

This is a used plow set up I got and I installed it over the summer I just got done with a full restoration on it took it down to nothing and just got done putting it back together.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

So you've never fully tested the system once it was installed on your truck, is that correct? What make and model truck did you install this on?


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*RepoMan207*

I did test it before and I had to replace the motor so it would work I just can not remember if the high beams worked before but I am almost positive they never worked. I installed it on my 2000 f250 v10. The guy I bought it from said he had it on a 2001 dodge 2500 or 3500. I was told that a wire had to be changed around because it came off a dodge and was going on a ford but I was not 100% sure.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The headlight harnesses are not the same part number....although depending on the lights on both trucks, they would of plugged right in. That's not to say that there isn't something different within both harness sets, there must be to justify two different part numbers. You need 26345 & 26349, you have 26370 & 26372.

My first guess would be that this is what is wrong. Although...(keep in mind I'm not certain of this), it could be that it's a configuration problem. Meaning his truck may of needed to be configured and yours does not, or they're configured oppositely (is that even a word?).

Install instructions: Go to Page six.

Start by removing the configuration plug if it is in fact plugged in. Then, if that doesn't work, configure it the opposite way and re insert it. If this does not work, I would wait for a wiser set of eyes to instruct you further.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*RepoMan207*

Thanks so far now you just sparked my memory another guy told me that same thing that the wire would have to be changed over. That wire is red and it is next to fuse's of some sort. Thanks again I will be trying that first thing tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

snowman123;1125319 said:


> Thanks so far now you just sparked my memory another guy told me that same thing that the wire would have to be changed over. That wire is red and it is next to fuse's of some sort. Thanks again I will be trying that first thing tomorrow.


No problem. I almost think it's a harness thing because the experience that I _have_ had (different type of trucks mind you) is that the light would not work at all, rather, yours is dim...backfeeding power or something, who knows. I'm not real big on the nitty gritty technical stuff unfortunately.

Either way, post your results for us.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

*RepoMan207*

I will let you know either way tomorrow I think that is it hopefully. Also that is a great schematic you have thanks for it.

Thanks,


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

That did not work on to the next possible thing either I wired it wrong or the isolation module is no good. I will keep you up to date.

Thanks,


----------

